# Lake Broadwater [DUW]



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

Was out at Lake Broadwater for a couple of days. Didn't find many interesting reptiles, but we found the one we were most interested in seeing.

Now for the photos. First a shot of the lake itself:


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 5, 2009)

Lucky bugger , you saw lizzards!!!!


----------



## Australis (Jan 5, 2009)

Slacker,
Those snappers are neat eh.

And the palehead, well to say im jealous, would be an understatement
awesome photos of it also....


----------



## shane14 (Jan 5, 2009)

good photos


----------



## HAVAGO (Jan 5, 2009)

There has been alot more activity around there since they now have water in the lake... Its alwayd a good herp out that way...

Excellent shots by the way


----------



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

Australis said:


> Those snappers are neat eh.



They're pretty goofy looking 



Australis said:


> And the palehead, well to say im jealous, would be an understatement



Yeah, I was pretty stoked. Awesome little guys. Would have been happy to find a live grey snake too, but no such luck this time. Ah well, can't win 'em all.

Thanks everyone


----------



## RedBellied (Jan 5, 2009)

It really sucks living in melbourne!!!
We don't have half the amount of animals you guys have up there!!!

Fantastic photos though!!!


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Slacker,

Nice pale-headed shots! I went out looking for them on the weekend, too. Haven't looked at my photos yet so I don't know if I found one. I did, however, find about 10 grey snakes.

I think you need to add some species names to your pics. And no pics of skinks? Surely you saw some out there?


Stewart


----------



## nathancl (Jan 5, 2009)

nice pale head


----------



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Nice pale-headed shots! I went out looking for them on the weekend, too. Haven't looked at my photos yet so I don't know if I found one.



haha.



reptilesDownUnder said:


> I did, however, find about 10 grey snakes.



If it's not moving, it doesn't count 



reptilesDownUnder said:


> I think you need to add some species names to your pics.



Probably



reptilesDownUnder said:


> And no pics of skinks? Surely you saw some out there?



I did. But I'm too hardcore to bother photographing such things. Someone else may have some though 

PS: Beat you.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

nathancl said:


> nice pale head



Slacker's just fair-skinned, and I think he's rather sensitive about it. You should be a bit kinder with your words. But I think he did get some sun while he was out there so he might develop a tan over the next few days (after the reddened, burnt skin has peeled away).

Stewart


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

slacker said:


> Beat you.



It's not a competition...

But prepare to be thoroughly whipped when I get time to post my pics....


Stewart


----------



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> But I think he did get some sun while he was out there so he might develop a tan over the next few days (after the reddened, burnt skin has peeled away).



Yeah, once my face stops oozing I'll be looking brown as. Sunscreen is for those wimpy guys that photograph Lerista whilst wearing full-body latex suits 



reptilesDownUnder said:


> But prepare to be thoroughly whipped when I get time to post my pics....



I reckon I can take you :lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow awsome, you found a bynoes gecko, I am so jealous, I have always wanted to see one of them

sarcasm, pale headed snake is awsome though


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ryan,

I've got a hot spot for Bynoe'ses. It's west of the Great Dividing Range - pretty much anywhere west of the range...


Stewart


----------



## wizz (Jan 5, 2009)

love the pale head good work............


----------



## eipper (Jan 5, 2009)

10 daemelli Stewart..good work

nice pics lee


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 5, 2009)

Gotta love Hoplocephalus!
Nice pictures


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

eipper said:


> 10 daemelli Stewart..good work



Hypothetically, if it was one gravid female dead on the road, would it still be good work?


Stewart


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 5, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Hypothetically, if it was one gravid female dead on the road, would it still be good work?
> 
> 
> Stewart


 
only if you hit it:lol: (I am joking)


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> only if you hit it:lol: (I am joking)



In that case: good work, Jonno!


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 5, 2009)

Haha, as per usual Stew...try and blame your dismal herping failures on anything but yourself...the camera, the weather, your sandals, roadkill animals...


----------



## moose (Jan 5, 2009)

I cant beleive Lake Broadwater Has water in it!
The Last time i was over there, it was as dry as a bone.

Im going over there at the end of the week for work, os i might have to stop and have a look around.

Some really good shots there by the way!


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Haha, as per usual Stew...try and blame your dismal herping failures on anything but yourself...the camera, the weather, your sandals, roadkill animals...



There's nothing wrong with my sandals! My doctor says I'm not allowed to wear thongs - something about gluteal chaffing...



moose said:


> I cant beleive Lake Broadwater Has water in it!



Yeah, I was surprised to see it wet. There was a lot of frog activity there on the weekend. Lee tried going for a swim in there, but it was ankle-deep so he got a bit scared.


Stewart


----------



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> your sandals



In Uncle Stew's defense, his sandals are pretty bad, and no doubt the primary cause behind everything from world hunger, to the fact that Arnott's don't make cavettos anymore. I have no doubt in my mind those are the main cause in his herping failures.


----------



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Lee tried going for a swim in there, but it was ankle-deep so he got a bit scared.



Ankle deep on you giants, perhaps. That's at least eyeball-deep on us circus midgets.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

slacker said:


> I have no doubt in my mind those are the main cause in his herping failures.



Maybe my failures are due to the people I go with, seeing as they insist on calling it a night just because I start falling asleep when driving, or they complain when I make them walk 23 kilometres around a lake in the middle of the night, or I make them sit in the back of the ute with all the roadkill.


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 5, 2009)

Tell me about it...girly herpers we call them. Roll into camp at 3.00am after over 7 hours of night driving and you guys are all snoring. Women.


----------



## melgalea (Jan 5, 2009)

this may be a blonde question here, but were abouts is lake broadwater, is it in qld. anywere close to brisbane. lol. sorry, i know this sounds likes a stupid question, but i am a bit thick when it comes to places and states. lol thanks heaps
mel


----------



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Tell me about it...girly herpers we call them. Roll into camp at 3.00am after over 7 hours of night driving and you guys are all snoring. Women.



hahaha. I don't snore. It must have been Stew. Honest.



zoocam said:


> this may be a blonde question here, but were abouts is lake broadwater, is it in qld. anywere close to brisbane. lol. sorry, i know this sounds likes a stupid question, but i am a bit thick when it comes to places and states. lol thanks heaps
> mel



About 2.5 - 3hrs west of Brisbane. About 30mins drive from Brisbane if you drive like Jonno..... or so I hear.


----------



## melgalea (Jan 5, 2009)

hehe thanks slacker, i guess jonno has a turbo up his butt when he drives then. 30 mins sounds good, same as how my hubby drives. lol.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

slacker said:


> I don't snore.



<delete>Err, I think you do. I was constantly having to roll over and poke you in the ribs to get you to shut up.</delete>


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 5, 2009)

...so that wasn't you spooning with me in my swag, Stew? 

slacker, the only thing you hear about my driving is VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOM as I go past.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> ...so that wasn't you spooning with me in my swag, Stew?



It was me - I get around...


Stewart


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh cool, you remind me of some dude name Patrick...


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Oh cool, you remind me of some dude name Patrick...



That's harsh.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 5, 2009)

zoocam said:


> hehe thanks slacker, i guess jonno has a turbo up his butt when he drives then. 30 mins sounds good, same as how my hubby drives. lol.



I should also add its in NSW
Im crap with where places are too, that's why Google Maps is my friend!


----------



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Err, I think you do. I was constantly having to roll over and poke you in the ribs to get you to shut up.



Damnit, Stew, I told you not to mention that on the forums. Now Megan's going to be bugging me for photos!



DanTheMan said:


> I should also add its in NSW
> Im crap with where places are too, that's why Google Maps is my friend!



It's about 30km S/W of Dalby, QLD. A bit north of Brisbane, but mostly west.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 5, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> That's harsh.



Not as harsh as accussing me of running over an endangered species!


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

slacker said:


> Damnit, Stew, I told you not to mention that on the forums.



It's OK, I went back and deleted it. Now she'll never know we slept together.


Stewart


----------



## moose (Jan 5, 2009)

Now i know why i only herp on my own, No one can handle my snoring! haha


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 5, 2009)

Haha, not because of the three page threads consisting totally of bad taste "in-jokes" Moose?


----------



## moose (Jan 5, 2009)

No definately Not. Bad Taste... more like Good Fun! haha

On another note, its good to see people heading out to Broadwater, i have spent a bit of time there, my freind owns a property that backs onto it.


----------



## wizz (Jan 5, 2009)

just come herping with me you do not sleep.......


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 5, 2009)

You guys are cracking me up!! :lol: Slacker, they are awsome shots! And the fist one of the lake is really beautiful!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 5, 2009)

slacker said:


> It's about 30km S/W of Dalby, QLD. A bit north of Brisbane, but mostly west.



So google isn't my friend?:shock:
It lied to me....


----------



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Haha, not because of the three page threads consisting totally of bad taste "in-jokes" Moose?



I don't know about anyone else's, but mine certainly weren't in bad taste 



Mudimans said:


> You guys are cracking me up!! :lol: Slacker, they are awsome shots! And the fist one of the lake is really beautiful!



Thanks 



DanTheMan said:


> So google isn't my friend?:shock:
> It lied to me....



No, google hates you, it seems. If you search google maps for ducklo, then look about 10km S/E on the satellite image, you'll see it. It's the Lake Broadwater Conservation Park.


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 5, 2009)

Searching for Lake Broadwater Conservation Park should bring it up. Unless Google _really_ hates you...


Stewart


----------



## slacker (Jan 5, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Searching for Lake Broadwater Conservation Park should bring it up. Unless Google _really_ hates you...



I prefer my method.


----------



## jordo (Jan 5, 2009)

Great pics, sounds like you had fun :lol:


----------



## saratoga (Jan 5, 2009)

Great images!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 5, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Searching for Lake Broadwater Conservation Park should bring it up. Unless Google _really_ hates you...
> 
> 
> Stewart



It must just dislike me then, not quite hate, thankfully.
That worked thanks Stewart!


----------



## smacdonald (Jan 6, 2009)

slacker said:


>



Nice Bynoe's. Did you photograph any with original tails?


Stewart


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome photos. love the peron's and green


----------



## slacker (Jan 6, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Nice Bynoe's. Did you photograph any with original tails?



I'm afraid not. We found several with their original tails, but my bloody assistant kept losing them.


----------

